# My first maternity session



## bellacat (Jan 29, 2008)

Today I had my first session with this mom to be. We are working on a special series and this is just the first round. She didn't want any showing her face in this first set because those she wants with hubby and son.

These are my first photos taken with my new niffty 50  C&C welcome please

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.


----------



## Los Angeles (Jan 29, 2008)

I like 1 and 4.  the others are not all that flattering.


----------



## butterflygirl (Jan 29, 2008)

I love the colors and I especially like #3. 

Just in my opinion, one thing I try not to do is photograph maternity shots straight on - I'm not sure why, but it's harder sometimes to tell they're preggers and may look a little unflattering. 

I'm no expert, so please don't take offense  Just my .02. 

I really like your ideas!


----------



## .Serenity. (Jan 29, 2008)

Love them.  Number 2 really stands out to me.


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I like 1 and 4,  No Offense but 3 and 5 look like my FIL's belly. Not to be mean but I couldn't really tell she was Prego. maybe save those shots for further along or goa  different angle. I really like #1 the best! Great Ideas!


----------



## Ajay (Jan 29, 2008)

I think the fact that her bellybutton hasnt popped yet makes the frontal shots look more like just a big belly instead of a pregnant belly.  How far along was she?  I do like your ideas though, especially with the letter blocks.  I saw that somewhere else recently and I can't wait for the chance to do that myself someday.


----------



## manderb1 (Jan 29, 2008)

I like them! I think you did a great job. I really love #2, the selective color works! :thumbup:


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Jan 29, 2008)

I think you did a really great job!!  You're exposres are really good and I like the idea of these shots.  The only one I'm not crazy about is the last one because she kinda just looks fat.  (But that's not your issue!)

BTW, isnt that lens great?


----------



## bellacat (Jan 29, 2008)

butterflygirl said:


> I love the colors and I especially like #3.
> 
> Just in my opinion, one thing I try not to do is photograph maternity shots straight on - I'm not sure why, but it's harder sometimes to tell they're preggers and may look a little unflattering.
> 
> ...


No offense taken  I noticed that too when taking shots straight on. I gotta learn somewhere so now i know what not to do


----------



## bellacat (Jan 29, 2008)

.Serenity. said:


> Love them.  Number 2 really stands out to me.


we both really like the concept of that one but its one i would love to take again when she is further along.


----------



## bellacat (Jan 29, 2008)

boomersgot3 said:


> I like 1 and 4,  No Offense but 3 and 5 look like my FIL's belly. Not to be mean but I couldn't really tell she was Prego. maybe save those shots for further along or goa  different angle. I really like #1 the best! Great Ideas!


no offense taken. I like the ideas but she really hasn't popped yet so we are going to give these another go next month. #1 is my favorite too


----------



## bellacat (Jan 29, 2008)

Ajay said:


> I think the fact that her bellybutton hasnt popped yet makes the frontal shots look more like just a big belly instead of a pregnant belly.  How far along was she?  I do like your ideas though, especially with the letter blocks.  I saw that somewhere else recently and I can't wait for the chance to do that myself someday.


did you know not all belly buttons pop? I only popped with my 3rd child. I had no idea :sillysmi: I really appreciate the feedback and we are going to reshoot when she is further along. The blocks were more fun then I had expected.


----------



## bellacat (Jan 29, 2008)

manderb1 said:


> I like them! I think you did a great job. I really love #2, the selective color works! :thumbup:


thanks  Personally I am not a huge fan of selective color but after I showed this one to mom she wanted to see how it would look so I showed her a modified selective color by keeping a hint of color in the photo but still making the blocks pop.


----------



## Ajay (Jan 29, 2008)

bellacat said:


> did you know not all belly buttons pop? I only popped with my 3rd child. I had no idea :sillysmi: I really appreciate the feedback and we are going to reshoot when she is further along. The blocks were more fun then I had expected.


 
I certainly didn't know that!  I just always assumed.  Thanks for setting me straight (no sarcasm, I really mean that).  Can't wait to see the next set you take.


----------



## bellacat (Jan 29, 2008)

Allsmiles7282 said:


> I think you did a really great job!!  You're exposres are really good and I like the idea of these shots.  The only one I'm not crazy about is the last one because she kinda just looks fat.  (But that's not your issue!)
> 
> BTW, isnt that lens great?


thanks  and yes i love my new lens...Best money spent so far this year  I got the f/1.8 but am excited now to upgrade to the f/1.4


----------



## bellacat (Jan 29, 2008)

Ajay said:


> I certainly didn't know that!  I just always assumed.  Thanks for setting me straight (no sarcasm, I really mean that).  Can't wait to see the next set you take.


no problem i thought the same thing too. Mine just never popped and my 3rd was my biggest. This mom is expecting her 2nd baby and said she didn't pop with her first so she doesn't think she will this time either. I guess we will see.


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 29, 2008)

These are great - cute ideas.  I'm not thrilled with your backgrounds - the bright chrome? lines.  It's a fun set.  Maybe try more dramatic lighting on a few next time.


----------



## schumionbike (Jan 29, 2008)

I like number 1 an number 4.  The rest of them, um, I don't find the belly button very attractive, but maybe that just me?  I mean, the exposure and lighting is great but the belly button .... yeah, sorry, hope that help.


----------



## bellacat (Jan 29, 2008)

MichaelT said:


> These are great - cute ideas.  I'm not thrilled with your backgrounds - the bright chrome? lines.  It's a fun set.  Maybe try more dramatic lighting on a few next time.


These were taken in her home and the background in 1 & 4 are her headboard. I don't having any lighting set up so I worked with what i was given


----------



## AprilRamone (Jan 31, 2008)

lol...I probably don't ever want to have children of my own and just hearing all of this "popping" talk makes my sensitive belly button hurt! 

Anyway, I like the first and fourth, but I wish the background wasn't so distracting with the openings in the fence. For what it's worth, I think the composition is better in the 4th since there isn't as much negative space.


----------



## bellacat (Jan 31, 2008)

AprilRamone said:


> lol...I probably don't ever want to have children of my own and just hearing all of this "popping" talk makes my sensitive belly button hurt!
> 
> Anyway, I like the first and fourth, but I wish the background wasn't so distracting with the openings in the fence. For what it's worth, I think the composition is better in the 4th since there isn't as much negative space.


haha you are so funny April. I wish I had a photo of my belly shots when I was preggo with my 3 to show you. My photographer took them a few weeks before she was born and I still had my belly ring in. One of these shots she blew up really big for an expo show and it was a sight to see


----------



## KhronoS (Jan 31, 2008)

Great photos Becky. I really like them especially the first 3


----------



## bellacat (Jan 31, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Feetjie (Feb 10, 2008)

Great job, I simply love the wooden blocks and have uses them myself a lot. Not just for maternity shots.


----------



## KristinaS (Feb 10, 2008)

I think you did a really good job with these. I have my first-ever maternity shoot at the end of the month, so we'll see how that goes. It's a favor for a friend of mine.


----------



## bellacat (Feb 10, 2008)

Feetjie said:


> Great job, I simply love the wooden blocks and have uses them myself a lot. Not just for maternity shots.


thanks. i would love to know how else you use the blocks. I'm always looking for new ideas.


----------



## bellacat (Feb 10, 2008)

KristinaS said:


> I think you did a really good job with these. I have my first-ever maternity shoot at the end of the month, so we'll see how that goes. It's a favor for a friend of mine.


thanks and good luck with your session next month. Friends are a lot more relaxing to work with and its great that its your first shoot. If something doesn't turn out right or how you wanted you can always retake


----------

